# Trailers



## mdanz1 (16 Apr 2013)

Hi

Firstly , Hope this isnt on the wrong part !

The wife and I are considering a trailer for our 14 month daughter , anyone recommend any particular one ?

cheers
MD


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2013)

Hi there and welcome to Cycle Chat.
Check out *THIS* thread.


----------



## mdanz1 (16 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Hi there and welcome to Cycle Chat.
> Check out *THIS* thread.


Thanks


----------

